# Has anyone heard Tolkiens' Soundbook?



## Vinyl (Nov 10, 2004)

I picked up a copy of J.R.R. Tolkein's Soundbook at a used record store and haven't been able to find any information about it on-line. It is a boxed set of four vinyl records featuring his son reading from The Silmarillion; "Of Beren and Luthien", Tolkein reading and singing from The Hobbit, The Fellowship of the Rings, The Two Towers and Return of the King, Poems and Songs of Middle Earth, The Road Goes Ever On sung by William Elvin, and Tolkein reading from the Adventures of Tom Bombadil.

It was published in 1977 by Houghton Mifflin Co., Boston and George and Allen and Unwin, Ltd., London. 

Anyone have any more information on this disc set, because I can't even find the Soundbook listed in his bibliographys? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 11, 2004)

I have downloaded once a chapter of the Silmarillion and a poem from FOTR, but I don't know anything special abiut the CD's. But I remember seeing somewhere a box with something like what you've said. But it was on the net I don't remember where.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 11, 2004)

Vinyl said:


> I picked up a copy of J.R.R. Tolkein's Soundbook at a used record store and haven't been able to find any information about it on-line. It is a boxed set of four vinyl records featuring his son reading from The Silmarillion; "Of Beren and Luthien", Tolkein reading and singing from The Hobbit, The Fellowship of the Rings, The Two Towers and Return of the King, Poems and Songs of Middle Earth, The Road Goes Ever On sung by William Elvin, and Tolkein reading from the Adventures of Tom Bombadil.
> 
> It was published in 1977 by Houghton Mifflin Co., Boston and George and Allen and Unwin, Ltd., London.
> 
> Anyone have any more information on this disc set, because I can't even find the Soundbook listed in his bibliographys? Any help will be appreciated.



You will find 488 entries for the Soundbook right here!

Alas, according to Amazon.com it's out of print, but other entries indicate there are still a few used copies available. Better get going on it! (You'll also need a piece of equipment which is fast becoming obsolete: a turntable, and a place that still stocks needles!)

Barley


----------



## Vinyl (Nov 11, 2004)

It's interesting that many of the listings are for audio cassettes or CDs. There must not be many of the vinyl recordings left.

Don't worry about my not being able to play them, either. I have TWO turntables at my disposal that work beautifully!

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 12, 2004)

Did you say that Tolkien has been recorded _singing_ bits from The Hobbit? That is a gem indeed, because we generally have no idea what music he intended for the songs he wrote.


----------

